# Any experience with Strango Meds



## DreamChaser

Any thoughts, experiences, knowledge to share on Strango meds service or products? Strango labs is being pushed really hard over at GH15 and I'm wondering if they are legit or just giving kickbacks to the mods and GH15 for the  publicity pushing the hell out of there products. I also noticed Strango Meds was being pushed on several other forums like evo, AB and two others.


----------



## DreamChaser

losieloos said:


> Didn't they go down?



Don't think so a friend said strango meds enanthate is bunk?


----------



## biggerben692000

You fellas that are clueless when you here sm or strango live on which continent? I like the unspoiled grey matter. We can mold you into what we'd like. I'd like a thin brunette with breast implants...like her 3rd set that have gotten progressively larger each time.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Sounds like some kind of porno move that I can't perform due to lack of penis length.


----------



## stonetag

Yaya said:


> Apparently a unicorn herder.



Which sounds like a gay profession to me. Hey but someone has to get the fukin things in the corral!


----------



## will

Strango meds is what I ran last cycle I suggest trying something else because the gear I got was absolute junk.


----------



## will

View attachment 1148



He sells to a very select few people. Thats one reason alot of people havent heard of it. U damn sure aint gonna find it on the net


----------



## DieYoungStrong

will said:


> View attachment 1148
> 
> 
> 
> He sells to a very select few people. Thats one reason alot of people havent heard of it. U damn sure aint gonna find it on the net



If there is a list, I'm sure you will be taken off that list shortly for posting him on an open forum...


----------



## biggerben692000

Just because I'm a customer of his doesn't mean I think wizards and elves and those that fellate gh15 are cool. To the contrary, I believe them ghey...not in the sense of sexual orientation but in the sense those that engage in oral copulation with that fraud do so and claim they do so simply to show they are disciplined and to let s know they wouldn't mind blowing him for free gear.


----------



## TriniJuice

Don't know whats goin on but my coach Bostin Llyod told me to take 2g Test C, 1g Tren, 30iu insulin w/1...just 1gram of carbs and 3g Deca all for the low price of 49.95 and for an extra 124.95 he"ll tell me how to use it all
#bestcoachever


----------



## SFGiants

will said:


> View attachment 1148
> 
> 
> 
> He sells to a very select few people. Thats one reason alot of people havent heard of it. U damn sure aint gonna find it on the net



This is not true he is widely known for being widely open to everyone on the open boards he is or was on, I knew this dude before 99% of you people I was there watching him start off.


----------



## SFGiants

Here is hint, Google your sources and see who is visible to the entire World and who is not!


----------



## GuerillaKilla

SFGiants said:


> This is not true he is widely known for being widely open to everyone on the open boards he is or was on, I knew this dude before 99% of you people I was there watching him start off.



I knew SFG before he knew Strango. We were both gay cowboys working on a ranch in Montana that enjoyed eating pudding together.


----------



## will

SFGiants said:


> Here is hint, Google your sources and see who is visible to the entire World and who is not!


Grant it, I made a mistake posting a simple pic, but still tried to use some discrepancy about a source.


----------



## Bro Bundy

strango got nothing next to tillacle labs


----------



## DreamChaser

Brother Bundy said:


> strango got nothing next to tillacle labs



Good to kno


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I googled POB and "Plenty Of Bologne" came up.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

So did "Plenty Of Backfat"


----------



## DocDePanda187123

GuerillaKilla said:


> I googled POB and "Plenty Of Bologne" came up.



Point of Blame, Product of Boredom, and Pedestrian on Bike came up for me


----------



## Bro Bundy

poking of boys came up for me


----------



## Yaya

I can find almost anyone on google..

Most of the stuff I find on Google regarding strango is very positive. At the same time I also like guys who are very much off the radar and can't be found on google.

Once someone is on pro-m they pretty much have no chance for me


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I also got "Philipino On Boldenone"


----------



## Seeker

I googled strangled and this is what up I found

[video]strangled[/video]


----------



## Seeker

View attachment 1149


----------



## SFGiants

Yaya said:


> I can find almost anyone on google..
> 
> Most of the stuff I find on Google regarding strango is very positive. At the same time I also like guys who are very much off the radar and can't be found on google.
> 
> Once someone is on pro-m they pretty much have no chance for me


Strango is who i used for a long time his gear is top notch nothing bunk, fake or underdosed about that guy he just got too damn big for his own good.


----------



## brutus79

SFGiants said:


> Strango is who i used for a long time his gear is top notch nothing bunk, fake or underdosed about that guy he just got too damn big for his own good.



On meso they labmaxed his masteron and it came back with test and masteron... his explanation was that he doesn't change his filters.  IMuscle was of the belief he was cutting expensive compounds with cheap ones... what are the thoughts here?


----------



## SFGiants

brutus79 said:


> On meso they labmaxed his masteron and it came back with test and masteron... his explanation was that he doesn't change his filters.  IMuscle was of the belief he was cutting expensive compounds with cheap ones... what are the thoughts here?



Not changing filters is f'n stupid and dangerous.

Well he did go through a major set back and cutting corners could be a thought.

I don't give a rats ass if it's filtering 100ml of each you change that shit every time.

If this is true it's very sloppy and there is no way in hell anyone can convince me not changing filters is ok they only last for x amount of ml.


----------



## Reisem

Strango gear is top notch!


----------



## M_T Pockets

M_T labs is the biggest n greatest lol

Django Lololol


----------



## Reisem

Don't ask about strango meds on any forum apparently its forbidden!!!!  ****in stupid


----------



## Reisem

Just asking for help how to get a good brand of steroids should not be a crime... Im not asking you to suck on my dick!!!


----------



## TriniJuice

Reisem said:


> Just asking for help how to get a good brand of steroids should not be a crime... Im not asking you to suck on my dick!!!



Go with Geneza or Tillace Labs; 
You"ll get your nuts cradled with tillacle idk about the sucky sucky part


----------



## brutus79

Reisem said:


> Just asking for help how to get a good brand of steroids should not be a crime... Im not asking you to suck on my dick!!!



Getting steroids is a crime, so explain why asking or telling how to get steroids shouldn't be?  This is not a source recommendation board, this is also not a source advertisement board.  There is a section to talk about your experiences with labs if you have any (experience that is) but if you came here for someone to tell you where to buy steroids you came to the wrong place.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Reisem said:


> Just asking for help how to get a good brand of steroids should not be a crime... Im not asking you to suck on my dick!!!



no we have your mother for that..thank u come again


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Shut up Reisem. You'll never be half the man your mother was. 

Steroids are illegal. I hope you realize that this is a gay chat forum masquerading as a bodybuilding board. 

Besides, steroids are for cheaters.


----------



## Anabolic Reality

GK me and u need to go to Vegas together lol.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I'm in. Assless chaps are packed and I'm greased up. 

Lets do this.


----------



## Anabolic Reality

Wandering around the desert looking for strippers and cocaine...we may not make it back lol


----------



## Anabolic Reality

I'm seriously going out there next year for my best friends bachelors party...your invited lol


----------



## Ironcrusher

Strango is legit if you can find it.


----------



## M_T Pockets

I go to Vegas quite often lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Strango doesn't exist! 

Wrong number!! CRANK CALL!! CRANK CALL!!


----------



## Yaya

Never heard of this strango ....

But if u did theb shut ur mouth u terrorist


----------



## RowdyBrad

Assless chaps....


----------



## Reisem

BB...  You can have my mom cuz I got your wife!!


----------



## devilboy

will said:


> View attachment 1148
> 
> 
> 
> He sells to a very select few people. Thats one reason alot of people havent heard of it. U damn sure aint gonna find it on the net



Probably one of the very best labs out there. Been using him for years.


----------



## devilboy

SFGiants said:


> This is not true he is widely known for being widely open to everyone on the open boards he is or was on, I knew this dude before 99% of you people I was there watching him start off.




Didn't he stop sourcing on open boards. As far as I know he only sources on his board and that other board run by the delusional tyrant.


----------



## PillarofBalance

devilboy said:


> Didn't he stop sourcing on open boards. As far as I know he only sources on his board and that other board run by the delusional tyrant.


Accurate descriptor lol... I would have said "phony delusional tyrant" though


----------



## mugzy

PillarofBalance said:


> Accurate descriptor lol... I would have said "phony delusional tyrant" though



You mean the one that openly challenges LE. How comfortable does that make you feel that he sources on this person's forum?


----------



## PillarofBalance

admin said:


> You mean the one that openly challenges LE. How comfortable does that make you feel that he sources on this person's forum?


Not only openly challenges but threatens to cooperate and post sources identities who don't pay tribute.

Real piece of shit.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

PillarofBalance said:


> Not only openly challenges but threatens to cooperate and post sources identities who don't pay tribute.
> 
> Real piece of shit.



Where's Tiller's Mexican hit squat when you need them....oh yea, probably chasing down Bundy's latest whereabouts lol


----------



## devilboy

admin said:


> You mean the one that openly challenges LE. How comfortable does that make you feel that he sources on this person's forum?



Good point. But that board has a lot of sheeple that follow every word of that "god of hormones" and this "god" love S's gear. He's also a fan of Karius and Peph***/Nor** back in
the day when he was the best out there so in that sense he has good taste.


----------



## biggerben692000

devilboy said:


> Good point. But that board has a lot of sheeple that follow every word of that "god of hormones" and this "god" love S's gear. He's also a fan of Karius and Peph***/Nor** back in
> the day when he was the best out there so in that sense he has good taste.


What's your point? You start your sentence with"But" which means you should be challenging something somewhere in the post you quoted? You end your post with complimenting gh15 for having "good taste" in UGL's? Have you been drinking?


----------



## inhuman88

Strango is still around and still good, starting to get a little too big though


----------



## ItalianMuscle

I had Strango Primo 200 Mass Spec tested months ago. Results are posted at another forum.. Not going to get into a pissing match about it, it is what it is. You either believe the test results or you dont.


----------



## Bigwhite

ItalianMuscle said:


> I had Strango Primo 200 Mass Spec tested months ago. Results are posted at another forum.. Not going to get into a pissing match about it, it is what it is. You either believe the test results or you dont.



Came here to get away from that damn never ending thread...lol


----------



## mugzy

ItalianMuscle said:


> I had Strango Primo 200 Mass Spec tested months ago. Results are posted at another forum.. Not going to get into a pissing match about it, it is what it is. You either believe the test results or you dont.



 I have seen the tests the primo was bunk. Strango's practices are also unsafe and I would not give him my info for an order over my dead body. What happened to sources protecting themselves and respecting security?


----------



## Maintenance Man

SOB, I wanted to use this guy but all this shit is unnerving dammit. I hear awesome things about this guy and then I hear dirtbag shit about him. What gives here? 

I'm happy with the sources I have but this guy had shit that the others didn't. Well I guess Ill just keep looking


----------



## ToDie4Test

Maintenance Man said:


> SOB, I wanted to use this guy but all this shit is unnerving dammit. I hear awesome things about this guy and then I hear dirtbag shit about him. What gives here?
> 
> I'm happy with the sources I have but this guy had shit that the others didn't. Well I guess Ill just keep looking



Welp. Crossing this one off the list.


----------



## Maintenance Man

ToDie4Test said:


> Welp. Crossing this one off the list.



Sucks too. Ive heard great things about him for years now. Id rather pay more for consistently great gear then take a chance getting duped.


----------



## SuperBane

admin said:


> I have seen the tests the primo was bunk. Strango's practices are also unsafe and I would not give him my info for an order over my dead body. What happened to sources protecting themselves and respecting security?



Would you mind expanding a bit on this topic?
I remember when I was first coming along (scouring the net) he was who I read of, Nothing but great things spoken.
Like the ****in gold standard!
I seen what Italian posted and all the posts that went with it.
How does someone go from *that* to _that_? Is getting too big too fast the reason or?
I am more curious about the security aspect at this point.


----------



## Maintenance Man

SuperBane said:


> Would you mind expanding a bit on this topic?
> I remember when I was first coming along (scouring the net) he was who I read of, Nothing but great things spoken.
> Like the ****in gold standard!
> I seen what Italian posted and all the posts that went with it.
> How does someone go from *that* to _that_? Is getting too big too fast the reason or?
> I am more curious about the security aspect at this point.



You basically said everything I'm wondering Bane. Thank you


----------



## anabol69

I questioned Strango on a Private Board and I got banned lol.


----------



## inhuman88

anabol69 said:


> I questioned Strango on a Private Board and I got banned lol.



That is not why you were banned and I'm pretty sure you know that. You shouldn't try to add more fuel to the fire here.


----------



## Joliver

anabol69 said:


> I questioned Strango on a Private Board and I got banned lol.





inhuman88 said:


> That is not why you were banned and I'm pretty sure you know that. You shouldn't try to add more fuel to the fire here.




Only one way to settle this: INTERNET FIGHT.


----------



## Bro Bundy

joliver said:


> Only one way to settle this: INTERNET FIGHT.



can i reff?


----------



## inhuman88

joliver said:


> Only one way to settle this: INTERNET FIGHT.



No way man, are you fukkn crazy?! Fighting is far too dangerous irl or on the internet!


----------



## Joliver

Brother Bundy said:


> can i reff?



We got a ref!



inhuman88 said:


> No way man, are you fukkn crazy?! Fighting is far too dangerous irl or on the internet!



In real life, you get stitches and heal. On the net...one loss and you're destroyed forever. Permanent. Infinite net death.


----------



## Bro Bundy

joliver said:


> We got a ref!
> 
> 
> 
> In real life, you get stitches and heal. On the net...one loss and you're destroyed forever. Permanent. Infinite net death.


joli remember the trash can in hoboken?? lets not have a repeat of that night ...Im reffing


----------



## mugzy

SuperBane said:


> Would you mind expanding a bit on this topic?
> I remember when I was first coming along (scouring the net) he was who I read of, Nothing but great things spoken.
> Like the ****in gold standard!
> I seen what Italian posted and all the posts that went with it.
> How does someone go from *that* to _that_? Is getting too big too fast the reason or?
> I am more curious about the security aspect at this point.



Your curious about the security aspect? Were you not aware he is sourcing on GH15 where the owner of the board openly says he will turns sources over to LE? The board is mostly made up of young bodybuilders from bodybuilding.com where it's just a matters of time before some kid's parents find their gear and go to LE. Getting strango's list or email used to be very difficult, he is no longer concerned with security.


----------



## mugzy

inhuman88 said:


> That is not why you were banned and I'm pretty sure you know that. You shouldn't try to add more fuel to the fire here.



What fuel and what fire? It is your choice of who you buy from I'm simply informing you of the short coming of this source. I have been on these forums longer than anybody you can find and while Strango used to be good he no longer is.

Also do not forget his remailer was busted just a few months back.


----------



## Joliver

Brother Bundy said:


> joli remember the trash can in hoboken?? lets not have a repeat of that night ...Im reffing



That was one cold night.....


----------



## inhuman88

admin said:


> What fuel and what fire? It is your choice of who you buy from I'm simply informing you of the short coming of this source. I have been on these forums longer than anybody you can find and while Strango used to be good he no longer is.
> 
> Also do not forget his remailer was busted just a few months back.



I guess fuel to the fire was the wrong choice of words but what I'm saying is that anabol is implying that he was banned for questioning strango and that is not true.

I do agree with you about the security aspect 100%. He is way too easy to find these days and the fact that he is on gh15s board is unsettling


----------



## anabol69

admin said:


> What fuel and what fire? It is your choice of who you buy from I'm simply informing you of the short coming of this source. I have been on these forums longer than anybody you can find and while Strango used to be good he no longer is.
> 
> Also do not forget his remailer was busted just a few months back.


Funny how at night I asked a question about Strango in an auction I was WINNING and next morning I was banned...Jus saying.
Its all good though didnt need the drama anyhow...
Actually I should have put up a thread exactly like this and get feedback rather than finding out about Strango from a few vets I know w past experience on Strango.
I brought their info onto another board and BAM I was history...


----------



## SuperBane

admin said:


> Your curious about the security aspect? Were you not aware he is sourcing on GH15 where the owner of the board openly says he will turns sources over to LE? The board is mostly made up of young bodybuilders from bodybuilding.com where it's just a matters of time before some kid's parents find their gear and go to LE. Getting strango's list or email used to be very difficult, he is no longer concerned with security.



Yes I am aware of him sourcing there indeed. While I was aware of other antics of the admin of that board. (Having members and staff searching other boards for negative talk by members.) What I was not aware of was GH15 (or is it BLP now?) says he will turn sources over to LE. 

Wasn't aware of the issues with the remailer either. Pertinent information if you ask me. 

I get the point you were trying to drive home now M. Especially regarding the kids aspect. There are PLENTY of kids there.



inhuman88 said:


> That is not why you were banned and I'm pretty sure you know that. You shouldn't try to add more fuel to the fire here.



Don't see how he was adding more fuel to the fire here.
Depends on which of the private boards you are speaking of I suppose.
Yet if it is dungeons and dragons board, People couldn't even talk about the mass spec issues IM posted without getting banned.


----------



## inhuman88

SuperBane said:


> Don't see how he was adding more fuel to the fire here.
> Depends on which of the private boards you are speaking of I suppose.
> Yet if it is dungeons and dragons board, People couldn't even talk about the mass spec issues IM posted without getting banned.



No im not talking about gh15s board.

Read the post I made after the one you quoted, I said adding fuel to The fire was the wrong choice of words


----------



## goodfella

admin said:


> What fuel and what fire? It is your choice of who you buy from I'm simply informing you of the short coming of this source. I have been on these forums longer than anybody you can find and while Strango used to be good he no longer is.
> 
> Also do not forget his remailer was busted just a few months back.




Damn, glade I held off on that order I was thinking of


----------



## kakeness

The strango i know closed shop, and if hes back i will find out i know strango well and have been a client for a few years....


----------



## kakeness

OK i just confirm that strango doors are open again, and he is GTG he has very quality products....


----------



## StoliFTW

^^ lol & facepalm


----------



## anabol69

kakeness said:


> OK i just confirm that strango doors are open again, and he is GTG he has very quality products....


Ok if u say so lol.


----------



## kakeness

LOL dont got to believe me i just stating what i know, i actually thought he closed his doors cause he was mia for a bit. So whatever i am just chiming in what i know and i know his gear to be great...


----------



## devilboy

admin said:


> What fuel and what fire? It is your choice of who you buy from I'm simply informing you of the short coming of this source. I have been on these forums longer than anybody you can find and while Strango used to be good he no longer is.
> 
> Also do not forget his remailer was busted just a few months back.



WHAT? I've been with strango for over five years and never ever have I known him to ever use a remailer. He's a security freak and has stated several times that he doesn't trust anybody with his business. I would like Vets like GK, SF, Bigben who have also known and dealt with strango for many years even before his association with the self proclaimed god of hormones.

I just received from strango last week. Service is back on track and lighting fast. I have a partner that I go in with to get bulk discounts and he's a Primo freak. Primarily use Primo and test. He's tried many different ug brand as well as schering amps and he swears by strango's primo. It's the only one he uses now.

As far as his quality, it's top notch like it's always been and I've been at this for a couple of decades back when RSOC and the renegade board and a few others were hot. strango has been my main guy for the last five years and Ive always been very happy with him.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Funny you come on this board with practically no prior posts and start repping this dude lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123

devilboy said:


> WHAT? I've been with strango for over five years and never ever have I known him to ever use a remailer. He's a security freak and has stated several times that he doesn't trust anybody with his business. I would like Vets like GK, SF, Bigben who have also known and dealt with strango for many years even before his association with the self proclaimed god of hormones.
> 
> I just received from strango last week. Service is back on track and lighting fast. I have a partner that I go in with to get bulk discounts and he's a Primo freak. Primarily use Primo and test. He's tried many different ug brand as well as schering amps and he swears by strango's primo. It's the only one he uses now.
> 
> As far as his quality, it's top notch like it's always been and I've been at this for a couple of decades back when RSOC and the renegade board and a few others were hot. strango has been my main guy for the last five years and Ive always been very happy with him.



You've been a member for 2 months. Since 10/9/14. You've made two posts about Strango, both praising him, on 10/9/14...your join date. You made another post about him 10/11/14 and now one today. Can you understand Why this is suspicious behavior?


----------



## SFGiants

devilboy said:


> WHAT? I've been with strango for over five years and never ever have I known him to ever use a remailer. He's a security freak and has stated several times that he doesn't trust anybody with his business. I would like Vets like GK, SF, Bigben who have also known and dealt with strango for many years even before his association with the self proclaimed god of hormones.
> 
> I just received from strango last week. Service is back on track and lighting fast. I have a partner that I go in with to get bulk discounts and he's a Primo freak. Primarily use Primo and test. He's tried many different ug brand as well as schering amps and he swears by strango's primo. It's the only one he uses now.
> 
> As far as his quality, it's top notch like it's always been and I've been at this for a couple of decades back when RSOC and the renegade board and a few others were hot. strango has been my main guy for the last five years and Ive always been very happy with him.



I was a mod on the board he started off and where he swore to stay small, since then he has become a well known brand in commercial gyms all over the place.

As big as he has gotten and openly on boards is a security risk compared to being unknown and private.

He has always been a stand up guy with me but history speaks for itself and he has become too well known.

His shipper was his ex wife and that whole deal that went down with them was not good at all.


----------



## Maijah

Never used strango, I have had great success with Ace pharma/AY. A bit pricey but other than that, no complaints at all.


----------



## devilboy

Fsuphisig said:


> Funny you come on this board with practically no prior posts and start repping this dude lol



"Repping this dude?" I wish I was a paid strango rep.

I was talking to strango about a bogus board about him. He is not happy that his name is mentioned on the boards as he like to keep a low profile. I then googled his name and came across this thread.

There is an over use of the term "lol" btw. Please refrain as much as possible.


----------



## devilboy

Docd187123 said:


> You've been a member for 2 months. Since 10/9/14. You've made two posts about Strango, both praising him, on 10/9/14...your join date. You made another post about him 10/11/14 and now one today. Can you understand Why this is suspicious behavior?



Suspicious? OK, I'll make it easy. I am a huge fan of strango. Being on these boards for almost 20 years I consider one of the top of the top sources in this game. I use him almost exclusively. He never had a remailer. His biz did take a dive a bit over a year ago when he had those probs with his wife, the only person at the time that was in on his business. But it's better than ever. TA is amazing. I'm guess that if you are a long time cust he sends out your order even before he receives payment. That's the only way I believes he can get it out so fast.

 But I am acting independently and I'm not a strango rep. Just poking around using google and was a bit surprised that his name is so public.


----------



## PillarofBalance

devilboy said:


> Suspicious? OK, I'll make it easy. I am a huge fan of strango. Being on these boards for almost 20 years I consider one of the top of the top sources in this game. I use him almost exclusively. He never had a remailer. His biz did take a dive a bit over a year ago when he had those probs with his wife, the only person at the time that was in on his business. But it's better than ever. TA is amazing. I'm guess that if you are a long time cust he sends out your order even before he receives payment. That's the only way I believes he can get it out so fast.
> 
> But I am acting independently and I'm not a strango rep. Just poking around using google and was a bit surprised that his name is so public.


He is on Gh15 and AB so his publicity is his own doing. 

And your first post on this thread is comical because you don't have any idea who that admin you spoke to is do you.... I dont believe there is anyone who has been on the boards longer than him.

Why would you be googling strango in the first place?


----------



## Fsuphisig

devilboy said:


> "Repping this dude?" I wish I was a paid
> 
> There is an over use of the term "lol" btw. Please refrain as much as possible.



lol ok ill do that just to make you happy  lol
But seriously if your such a vet you should expect people to get curious when someone with 4 posts comes on their board talking nice about someone, cmon, if you've been around the block you would know


----------



## StoliFTW

lol...          .


----------



## devilboy

PillarofBalance said:


> He is on Gh15 and AB so his publicity is his own doing.
> 
> And your first post on this thread is comical because you don't have any idea who that admin you spoke to is do you.... I dont believe there is anyone who has been on the boards longer than him.
> 
> Why would you be googling strango in the first place?



As I mentioned, he told me he didn't want his name out there, or at least as little as possible, so I googled him to see for myself.

And, yes I have no idea who the admin is just like he has no idea who I am. I go pretty far back myself. Back when Jacob of USP labs was one of the best in the biz and Meso was the wild west of the boards and when renegade was the first board to come out with fina kits to compete with Animal and Mr. T. I'm sure admin remembers Gehrkes and some of IP's  classic posts. When he started his reply with "sir" you can be sure he were in for an ass reaming.

Anyway, that other fella about me trolling and repping gave me food for thought. My only complaint with strango is what SF said: he's getting too popular/big/main stream. And here I am giving him props and encouraging people. 

Now that merits a "LOL". 

Point taken.


----------



## devilboy

Fsuphisig said:


> lol ok ill do that just to make you happy  lol
> But seriously if your such a vet you should expect people to get curious when someone with 4 posts comes on their board talking nice about someone, cmon, if you've been around the block you would know



You're absolutely right. Again I was just cruising the net and came across this thread on google. And I realize that I'm shooting myself in the foot. Last thing I want is for strango to get more popular and mainstream. That's certain death for a supplier in his "location". And, as previously mentioned, part of it is his own doing. gh15 back when he was on getbig was very influential and though his star is fast fading he does have a following and he has promoted strango to death. He's the only protected source on that board and posts were getting deleted left and right back when strang was having trouble. I'm out of the loop now since I've been banned but if you don't march in lock step on that board eventually you'll be banned. Even the board legend BassKiller was banned on that board. So I'm in good company. 

I'll try to be get more familiar and active on this board. I see a lot of familiar names here and I now that I'm registered I get a lot of emails notices from this site so I'm reminded frequently about this board.


----------



## Yaya

^^^good idea devil

Become more active here, u say u been around for a while so I'm sure some members can benifit from ur experience. 

As far as strango, I can honestly say enjoyed every single thing of his I've ever tried. I also wish he was more private for many reasons but it's his operation..not mine.


----------



## mugzy

devilboy said:


> As I mentioned, he told me he didn't want his name out there, or at least as little as possible, so I googled him to see for myself.
> 
> And,* yes I have no idea who the admin is just like he has no idea who I am*. I go pretty far back myself. Back when Jacob of USP labs was one of the best in the biz and Meso was the wild west of the boards and when renegade was the first board to come out with fina kits to compete with Animal and Mr. T. I'm sure admin remembers Gehrkes and some of IP's  classic posts. When he started his reply with "sir" you can be sure he were in for an ass reaming.
> 
> Anyway, that other fella about me trolling and repping gave me food for thought. My only complaint with strango is what SF said: he's getting too popular/big/main stream. And here I am giving him props and encouraging people.
> 
> Now that merits a "LOL".
> 
> Point taken.



That statement is just not true 

pellius, you absolutely know who the admin of this forum is and you used to be a moderator at GH15. You see GH15 is loaded with teenage boys, as you know GH15 doesn't like veterans and bans them. He has created many enemies and yes his remailer also known as SMP was busted. If strango doesn't want his name out there why is he selling gear on GH15? Why Strango would choose to associate himself with GH15 is beyond my comprehension ....


----------



## devilboy

admin said:


> That statement is just not true
> 
> pellius, you absolutely know who the admin of this forum is and you used to be a moderator at GH15. You see GH15 is loaded with teenage boys, as you know GH15 doesn't like veterans and bans them. He has created many enemies and yes his remailer also known as SMP was busted. If strango doesn't want his name out there why is he selling gear on GH15? Why Strango would choose to associate himself with GH15 is beyond my comprehension ....



Wow! Now this is a surprise! A pleasant one but a bit unnerving. 

Not able to reply to your PM (read it first before I wrote this). SMP might have been selling strang's gear on his own but I don't think he worked directly with strang. Many sell strangs gear on their own to get the bulk discounts. It was very common on the gh15 board for members to pool their orders with friends to get the discounts. And guys there routinely order over a grand worth more often than not. But if you say so then I won't question or doubt you considering who you are.

strango kind of "owes" gh15 or at least thinks he does because gh15 put him on the map. gh15 put a lot of $ in strango's pocket and most of it comes from the gh15 board. That's why he sticks with gh15. But gh15 board is private and he doesn't allow his members access to sources like strango until they've been an active, I mean very active, members for a while. And even then you have to have references. Even TID isn't taking on new member unless you are referred.

Very, very sad to hear about  smp. He's a good guy and no criminal. Just loves to bodybuild. Soon that will be a crime too.

And yes, I do know who you are now. I only know of one person as smart as you are. Much respect (bowing slightly but not not lowering my eyes ala Bruce Lee as he cautioned his student in Enter the Dragon).

I use a different name because gh15 has spies everywhere. Not only does he censor you on his board but censors you on other boards. I like to post without being watched and monitored even though I'm no  longer on his board. 

I haven't been too active on the boards except GB because there it's not really bodybuilding but just, as gh15 likes to say, "balonie around". That's what I was doing when I stumbled on this thread. I really got disenchanted with the whole bodybuilding thing after the gh15/Valiant fiasco and realizing I've been duped for so many years. Just got turned off to the whole scene. I still go to AB occasionally because of that cagefreak thread (another alleged pro giving the inside skinny).

Anyway, good to run into you again. You're a good man and fight on the side of good.  Last time we talked we were wishing each other a Merry Christmas. LOL! Where does the time go?

I'll try to behave myself. Still shocked and heart broken about smp. The guy is in his 50s and having a felony conviction just ruins your life. How do you start over at that age? So sick of this war on hormones. At least gh15 is right about that. Hormones are not drugs. Another life ruined because someone is just doing what he loves and improving the quality of his life.
This is just so, so wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance

^^^^ lol told ya... welcome to UG


----------



## SFGiants

devilboy said:


> Wow! Now this is a surprise! A pleasant one but a bit unnerving.
> 
> Not able to reply to your PM (read it first before I wrote this). SMP might have been selling strang's gear on his own but I don't think he worked directly with strang. Many sell strangs gear on their own to get the bulk discounts. It was very common on the gh15 board for members to pool their orders with friends to get the discounts. And guys there routinely order over a grand worth more often than not. But if you say so then I won't question or doubt you considering who you are.
> 
> *strango kind of "owes" gh15 or at least thinks he does because gh15 put him on the map. gh15 put a lot of $ in strango's pocket and most of it comes from the gh15 board.* That's why he sticks with gh15. But gh15 board is private and he doesn't allow his members access to sources like strango until they've been an active, I mean very active, members for a while. And even then you have to have references. Even TID isn't taking on new member unless you are referred.
> 
> Very, very sad to hear about  smp. He's a good guy and no criminal. Just loves to bodybuild. Soon that will be a crime too.
> 
> And yes, I do know who you are now. I only know of one person as smart as you are. Much respect (bowing slightly but not not lowering my eyes ala Bruce Lee as he cautioned his student in Enter the Dragon).
> 
> I use a different name because gh15 has spies everywhere. Not only does he censor you on his board but censors you on other boards. I like to post without being watched and monitored even though I'm no  longer on his board.
> 
> I haven't been too active on the boards except GB because there it's not really bodybuilding but just, as gh15 likes to say, "balonie around". That's what I was doing when I stumbled on this thread. I really got disenchanted with the whole bodybuilding thing after the gh15/Valiant fiasco and realizing I've been duped for so many years. Just got turned off to the whole scene. I still go to AB occasionally because of that cagefreak thread (another alleged pro giving the inside skinny).
> 
> Anyway, good to run into you again. You're a good man and fight on the side of good.  Last time we talked we were wishing each other a Merry Christmas. LOL! Where does the time go?
> 
> I'll try to behave myself. Still shocked and heart broken about smp. The guy is in his 50s and having a felony conviction just ruins your life. How do you start over at that age? So sick of this war on hormones. At least gh15 is right about that. Hormones are not drugs. Another life ruined because someone is just doing what he loves and improving the quality of his life.
> This is just so, so wrong.



Absolute bullshit TIBH did I know I was there!


----------



## devilboy

PillarofBalance said:


> ^^^^ lol told ya... welcome to UG



Not the first time I've put my foot in my mouth.

I'm sure it won't be the last time.


----------



## devilboy

SFGiants said:


> Absolute bullshit TIBH did I know I was there!



I think you misread my post. I never said or implied that S started with gh15. But back when S was just on TIBH and AB he was a relatively obscure source. gh15 expanded strang's customer base wildly. GetBig and the gh15 board gets way more traffic than AB and TIBH. S sticks with gh15 because of all the biz sent his way. You're familiar with the majority of the gh15 cult. They follow his lead without question.


----------



## SFGiants

devilboy said:


> I think you misread my post. I never said or implied that S started with gh15. But back when S was just on TIBH and AB he was a relatively obscure source. gh15 expanded strang's customer base wildly. GetBig and the gh15 board gets way more traffic than AB and TIBH. S sticks with gh15 because of all the biz sent his way. You're familiar with the majority of the gh15 cult. They follow his lead without question.



So there you go, bad choices based on greed even though he will claim it's not about the money that's plain bullshit because he would have stayed small and safe if it wasn't.

Money made him make bad choices and IT HAS SHOWN to us all and this is where a security risk lies.


----------



## devilboy

SFGiants said:


> So there you go, bad choices based on greed even though he will claim it's not about the money that's plain bullshit because he would have stayed small and safe if it wasn't.
> 
> Money made him make bad choices and IT HAS SHOWN to us all and this is where a security risk lies.



Just to nit pick a bit, I don't think he ever claimed it was not about money. In fact, the impression I've always gotten from him is that he wants to cash in as much as he can and made no bones about it as he knows he can't be doing this forever. He's spoken many times about wanting to go intl but just hasn't found a "safe" way to do it. So, regrettably, he is not averse to expanding his operation even more.  

And I'm not sure that wanting to make as much money as he can is necessarily being greedy. I think most people want to make as much as as they can. Why do the super rich enter into ventures that will make them even richer? Isn't a billion dollars enough? Apparently not. I think being greedy is when you cheat, gyp, shake down a person or business to squeeze every last shekel out of them not because of need but because of avarice. 

If anybody is greedy it's the government. When times are hard we are told to tighten are belts, to sacrifice, to try to make due with less. But that's never the case with the government. It's never enough. No matter what the state of the economy they always spend more. Their budget always grows. When we can't pay our bills we have to cut back. When the government can't pay their bills they just take more money from us.

Strango is no dummy. He knows what's at stake. He knows that the type of "local" supplier he is entails a huge risk. I am not privy to the inner workings of his operation so I cannot say what his benefit/risk ratio is. He's lasted this long where others have fallen. But time will tell and I wish him well. Not only have I found him to be a great supplier but in my conversations over the years I find him to be a good and honorable person. That's something in this biz. That's really something.


----------



## Crim Crim

Anyways, ran across a vial of Strango Sustanon 350.  I think its a bit dated, as the label is from the old Strango, not the new label I've seen people on the net asking about.  Good stuff, but damn that 350 hurts pretty bad if I don't warm it up real good and mix it with some NPP.


----------



## SFGiants

devilboy said:


> Just to nit pick a bit, I don't think he ever claimed it was not about money. In fact, the impression I've always gotten from him is that he wants to cash in as much as he can and made no bones about it as he knows he can't be doing this forever. He's spoken many times about wanting to go intl but just hasn't found a "safe" way to do it. So, regrettably, he is not averse to expanding his operation even more.
> 
> And I'm not sure that wanting to make as much money as he can is necessarily being greedy. I think most people want to make as much as as they can. Why do the super rich enter into ventures that will make them even richer? Isn't a billion dollars enough? Apparently not. I think being greedy is when you cheat, gyp, shake down a person or business to squeeze every last shekel out of them not because of need but because of avarice.
> 
> If anybody is greedy it's the government. When times are hard we are told to tighten are belts, to sacrifice, to try to make due with less. But that's never the case with the government. It's never enough. No matter what the state of the economy they always spend more. Their budget always grows. When we can't pay our bills we have to cut back. When the government can't pay their bills they just take more money from us.
> 
> Strango is no dummy. He knows what's at stake. He knows that the type of "local" supplier he is entails a huge risk. I am not privy to the inner workings of his operation so I cannot say what his benefit/risk ratio is. He's lasted this long where others have fallen. But time will tell and I wish him well. Not only have I found him to be a great supplier but in my conversations over the years I find him to be a good and honorable person. That's something in this biz. That's really something.



He also talks about how it's not about the money and how he don't need it so which one is it?


----------



## smp1

devilboy said:


> Wow! Now this is a surprise! A pleasant one but a bit unnerving.
> 
> Not able to reply to your PM (read it first before I wrote this). SMP might have been selling strang's gear on his own but I don't think he worked directly with strang. Many sell strangs gear on their own to get the bulk discounts. It was very common on the gh15 board for members to pool their orders with friends to get the discounts. And guys there routinely order over a grand worth more often than not. But if you say so then I won't question or doubt you considering who you are.
> 
> strango kind of "owes" gh15 or at least thinks he does because gh15 put him on the map. gh15 put a lot of $ in strango's pocket and most of it comes from the gh15 board. That's why he sticks with gh15. But gh15 board is private and he doesn't allow his members access to sources like strango until they've been an active, I mean very active, members for a while. And even then you have to have references. Even TID isn't taking on new member unless you are referred.
> 
> Very, very sad to hear about  smp. He's a good guy and no criminal. Just loves to bodybuild. Soon that will be a crime too.
> 
> And yes, I do know who you are now. I only know of one person as smart as you are. Much respect (bowing slightly but not not lowering my eyes ala Bruce Lee as he cautioned his student in Enter the Dragon).
> 
> I use a different name because gh15 has spies everywhere. Not only does he censor you on his board but censors you on other boards. I like to post without being watched and monitored even though I'm no  longer on his board.
> 
> I haven't been too active on the boards except GB because there it's not really bodybuilding but just, as gh15 likes to say, "balonie around". That's what I was doing when I stumbled on this thread. I really got disenchanted with the whole bodybuilding thing after the gh15/Valiant fiasco and realizing I've been duped for so many years. Just got turned off to the whole scene. I still go to AB occasionally because of that cagefreak thread (another alleged pro giving the inside skinny).
> 
> Anyway, good to run into you again. You're a good man and fight on the side of good.  Last time we talked we were wishing each other a Merry Christmas. LOL! Where does the time go?
> 
> I'll try to behave myself. Still shocked and heart broken about smp. The guy is in his 50s and having a felony conviction just ruins your life. How do you start over at that age? So sick of this war on hormones. At least gh15 is right about that. Hormones are not drugs. Another life ruined because someone is just doing what he loves and improving the quality of his life.
> This is just so, so wrong.



NO SMP wasnt selling his gear,SMP got busted signing for a shipment from China,he doesnt use reps,never did.He thought SMP ripped off his pack,whnen there were 2 more on the way that SMP wasnt signing for,no way in hell,couldnt believe he even asked.Their is no record of SMP being busted because i would imagine they dont wanna tip off the big fish,1 question why would a guy who reshipped for strango and knew him better than anyone take 1 stinking pak and not 3,because he got busted in the PO while he was repacking with strangos addy on the box,look at my name dipshit,i didnt dime out anybody,strango wasnt stupid i had nothng but an addy and an occasional phone call.bodybuilding was my life,i got banned from my board even though i knew the mods for 25yrs,of rwhat,i would imagine their looking hard at whos putting large amounts of paks in the boxes at nite,personally i have no idea.And his wife ran that buisiness like a well-oiled machine i loved working with her,if i did,his gear went to shit when she left,he finally got it going again and somebody dimed SMP,coulda been his wife seeing she kinda went nuts when she caught him ****ing another woman,took god knows hpw many orders and just kept themoney,you wanna tell me i dont know what im talking about,right sure i dont.Thank god SMP only got caught with powder and not made gear,you think their not gonna find him,not by my doing,i dont know shit,i told him to close shop and count his lucky stars,no hes greedy and hes gonna **** himself.For me,who knows whats in store,i havent heard a word,they knew i was nothng more than a schmuck who took the risk,ans after being around as long as anybody,i didnt dime a soul,im sure ill  get banned from here but at least i finally got to tell what happened,


----------



## smp1

smp1 said:


> NO SMP wasnt selling his gear,SMP got busted signing for a shipment from China,he doesnt use reps,never did.He thought SMP ripped off his pack,whnen there were 2 more on the way that SMP wasnt signing for,no way in hell,couldnt believe he even asked.Their is no record of SMP being busted because i would imagine they dont wanna tip off the big fish,1 question why would a guy who reshipped for strango and knew him better than anyone take 1 stinking pak and not 3,because he got busted in the PO while he was repacking with strangos addy on the box,look at my name dipshit,i didnt dime out anybody,strango wasnt stupid i had nothng but an addy and an occasional phone call.bodybuilding was my life,i got banned from my board even though i knew the mods for 25yrs,of rwhat,i would imagine their looking hard at whos putting large amounts of paks in the boxes at nite,personally i have no idea.And his wife ran that buisiness like a well-oiled machine i loved working with her,if i did,his gear went to shit when she left,he finally got it going again and somebody dimed SMP,coulda been his wife seeing she kinda went nuts when she caught him ****ing another woman,took god knows hpw many orders and just kept themoney,you wanna tell me i dont know what im talking about,right sure i dont.Thank god SMP only got caught with powder and not made gear,you think their not gonna find him,not by my doing,i dont know shit,i told him to close shop and count his lucky stars,no hes greedy and hes gonna **** himself.For me,who knows whats in store,i havent heard a word,they knew i was nothng more than a schmuck who took the risk,ans after being around as long as anybody,i didnt dime a soul,im sure ill  get banned from here but at least i finally got to tell what happened,


Devilboy im sorry i didnt mean this post to you,i wanted to thank you for the kind words,feels very nice after all the bs ive taken,if this is my last post on here,THANK YOU,anybody ththat knew me knew i wouldnt rip anyone off,maybe strango told peol ethat not o scare off customers,i dont know,it just hurt that people i knew 25yrs,would think that,never happened i go tpopped,and i am ****ed,but devilboy again THANK YOU


----------



## Stacked

smp you are out of your mind if you think we believe strango doesn't have reps.


----------



## smp1

Stacked said:


> smp you are out of your mind if you think we believe strango doesn't have reps.



Maybe strange does have reps i never heard of him,strango doesnot have reps,how would i know anyway


----------



## smp1

admin said:


> That statement is just not true
> 
> pellius, you absolutely know who the admin of this forum is and you used to be a moderator at GH15. You see GH15 is loaded with teenage boys, as you know GH15 doesn't like veterans and bans them. He has created many enemies and yes his remailer also known as SMP was busted. If strango doesn't want his name out there why is he selling gear on GH15? Why Strango would choose to associate himself with GH15 is beyond my comprehension ....



Thank god,the truth finally came out,the last time i read he said i beat him,i never beat anybody,yes i got busted and for him to go on boards like GH15 is just stupid,after what happened to me he shoulda just kept his tried and true customers of at least 5yrs and closed shop to anybody else,i gVE THEM NOTHING,they had the pak with the addy on it.it doesnt take a rocket scientist to know theyll start looking for all those paks being deposited at nite,i like the guy,we were friends,i contacted him immediately after and that was it,i told him what happened,2 days later he emailed me yelling why did i send his paks back,what i was gonna walk in te PO and try to ship a pak to him,why would he even want it shipped to that addy,like they wouldnt be waiting,thats when i kknew he thought i beat him,for what,they were coded i didnt even know what was in the bags,i repacked that shit as fast as possible and sent it out,then one day as soon as i repacked the box,they all came running out,im done,i wouldnt get a bottle now unless its from my Dr,who said hed write me prescriptions but he has to give me the shot.This reminds me of ORD,we all ran around like it was legal,yes im sure their spread thin with the terroist shit and i doubt steroids are a high priority,but their stll gona bust us when we flaunt it,be smart guys,yea we all love test,we wana be big and bad,i was about as ripped as you could get,i was healthy as a horse,its been a year without any test,let me tell you y body hurts,if i could do it over i woulda done cycles and let my natural test come back before starting again,i musta been on 10yrs straight,i dont think theres a worse drug than a vanity drug.Id walk on the beach the whole beach would turn around and stare,after 20yrs of juicing and lifting,iwas built as good as anybody,2% BF,i looked retarded,now without test,i have aches and pains from all those years of lifting you wouldnt believe,got a horrible abcess that had to be surgically removed,it took 7 months for the wound to close,now i have a scar on my thigh to the bone,just remember,you get carried away you will pay a price,just be smart guys,thats the advice from a 57yr old vet with 30rs of lifting under my belt,20 of it juicing


----------



## smp1

GuerillaKilla said:


> Strango is the last of the unicorn herders.
> 
> He has found a way to synthesize their blood and this is what he uses to suspend his gear.
> 
> They say that at sunset, if you stare directly into the sun with high powered binoculars, you can see him riding his dragon off into the sky.


GK my brother how the hell are you,i had to dissapear for obvious reasons,you know the man as well as me tell him i said hello


----------



## zapata99

I know people who are in love with his blends but I did hear he had some trouble making deliveries.


----------



## regular

I was the person who recommended that SMP be purged from the community because SMP has never provided any evidence that he was ever "busted." I've spent the last two days requesting his paperwork. His criminal arrest history does not indicate that he was arrested either. SMP claims to have been busted with a large amount of raws, yet is out of jail with no paperwork from a bondsmen, oh and he has no court case number or court date for either. 

To all of the people who are repeating over and over again that SMP was "busted," feel free to provide any evidence that SMP was ever arrested. 

SMP ripped off strango and was purged from the community for stealing.


----------

